# When are the chickens going to start?



## [email protected]_com (Apr 1, 2015)

Have ya'll found any chicken yet?


----------



## twig-n-berries (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah found a bunch already while morel hunting.. 








Of course they were dead from last year.. I usually don't find them tell august or tail end of summer but I don't really go out before then either..


----------



## jasonl (Mar 29, 2015)

The white bellied chickens can come up anytime....last year I had several in late april and may. The yellow pored version is more of a late summer and fall fruiter....but they CAN fruit early as I have been shown before...lol


----------



## jasonl (Mar 29, 2015)

here's a couple from early season's


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Chrcken start in may I should be able to fond now


----------



## shroominsara (Oct 18, 2012)

I found a nice fresh one about 10 days ago.


----------



## jasonl (Mar 29, 2015)

Seen a fresh one yesterday that got in a fight with a lawnmower...and another on the way to the cemetery this morn...also a small hericium way up in a maple tree 

lots of rain ....so sumthin has to grow soon.....I am thinking that the Black Trumpets might appear soon


----------

